# Switchin Tanks



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

hey guys i am upgrading my rbps tank soon if i transfer the filter, with filters already in it, gravel and half the water from the old tank into the new one do i have to cycle it or not?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If your filters are cycled your good to go. No different than a 50% waterchange. I'd rinse the gravel before putting it in the new tank though.


----------

